# Test Canon EOS 550D inkl. Kit-Objektiv EF-S 18-55mm IS



## Stormtrooper500D (30. August 2010)

Bei mir vor ein paar Tagen eingetroffen hab ich einen kleinen Test dazu verfasst. Diesen kann man auf meinem Blog nachlesen Review – Canon EOS 550D inkl. Kit-Objektiv EF-S 18-55  Dan's Blog
Hier poste ich noch die mit dieser Kamera gemachten Fotos.

Liebe Grüße

-DJay


----------



## pixelflair (30. August 2010)

*AW: Test Canon EOS 550D inkl. Kit-Objektiv EF-S 15-55mm IS*



Stormtrooper500D schrieb:


> Bei mir vor ein paar Tagen eingetroffen hab ich einen kleinen Test dazu verfasst. Diesen kann man auf meinem Blog nachlesen Review – Canon EOS 550D inkl. Kit-Objektiv EF-S 15-55  Dan's Blog
> Hier poste ich noch die mit dieser Kamera gemachten Fotos.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> ...



Also muss sagen dass ding ist VOLLER Fehler fachlich.
Erstmal is es mit sicherheit das 18-55mm.

Außerdem ist die Eos550D eine Einstiegskamera udn keien Semi-Pro  Von Semi-Pro kannst du Richtung 7D / 60D reden


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (30. August 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Korrektur, es ist natürlich ein 18-55.

Zum Thema Semi-Pro:
Ich gehe hier rein von der Qualität der Kamera aus. Zu einer Semi-Profi Cam gehören natürlich noch die Schnittstellen für Studiozubehör, das Zusatzdisplay und mehr Manuelle Funktionen. Da die 550D jedoch qualitativ an unsere Studiokamera (EOS 5D Mark II) ranreicht haben wir sie als Semi-Pro betitelt. Ich hoffe du verzeihst uns unsere Freiheit *grins*

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf weitere Kritik/ weiteres Lob


----------



## Taitan (30. August 2010)

Im Text steht was von der EOS 1Ds Mark IV ... die gibts bis jetzt nur ohne "s" im Namen.


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (30. August 2010)

wurde behoben, ist unserer Korrektur-Tipps entgangen


----------



## pixelflair (31. August 2010)

Also wegen der Bildqualität auf eine Semi-Pro zu schließen halte ich für VÖLLIG falsch.

Sie wird auch nirgends als Semi-Pro gelistet  Wenn dann höchstens Pro-Costumer aber mehr auch nicht.

Und zu einer Vollformat-Cam wie der 5D MII fehlt da auch noch ne Menge 

aber dein ganzer Blog hagelt vor Fehlern.

Wie lang fotografierst du schon?


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (31. August 2010)

Wir sind ein Vierköpfiges Team von dem jeder auf eine Erfahrungsspanne von 9 bis 26 Jahren blicken kann. 

Aber danke für deine ehrliche Meinung, wir wissen das zu schätzen


----------



## DragonTEC (31. August 2010)

muss leider auch sagen, die 550D ist alles andere ale eine semi-professionelle kamera..das geht dann wirklich eher in Richtung 7D oder 5D.. auch sollte man sowas nicht mit MegaPixel-Festmachen, sondern vorallem an Funktionen und eigentlicher Bildqualität.. und da is die 550D nun mal nur die Beste der Anfängerkameras.. (hab selbst die 500D  )

Wenn du dich für nen guten Test interessierst guck mal hier: Canon EOS 550D / Digital Rebel T2i Hands-on Preview: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review Vielleicht findest du hier ein paar Dinge die du für deine Tests übernehmen kannst..  Ach ja, und kleiner Tipp: Lass wertende Adjektive wie "wahnsinnige" oder so.. das wirkt unprofessionel..

Aber optisch find ich deinen Blog echt hübsch


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (1. September 2010)

Danke für diese wahrhaft gut verwertbare Kritik! 
Ich betreibe diesen Blog zwar mit 2 anderen Fotografen - bin selbst aber "nur" ehemaliger freier Fotograf und betätige mich jetzt im Staatswesen. Daher bleibt meine Ausführlichkeit eben etwas auf der Strecke.
Vielleicht habe ich den Bogen etwas überspannt, sie in die Semi-Pro Kategorie zu stecken. Das kann sein. Aber das tat ich nicht aufgrund der 18 MPixel sondern weil die Bildquali bei gutem Licht recht nah an unsere 5D Mark II rankam. Da kann man mir erzählen was man will. Aber gut, ich sehe ein dass sie doch von den Einstellungen her "nur" die beste Einsteiger-DSLR ist (danke für diese Formulierung )


----------



## Air0r (1. September 2010)

Stormtrooper500D schrieb:


> Zu einer Semi-Profi Cam gehören natürlich noch die Schnittstellen für Studiozubehör, das Zusatzdisplay und mehr Manuelle Funktionen. Da die 550D jedoch qualitativ an unsere Studiokamera (EOS 5D Mark II) ranreicht haben wir sie als Semi-Pro betitelt.



Wenn ich die ISO nicht aufdrehen muss, kommt meine 400D mit gutem Glas auch an meine 5D ran. Das macht sie aber NOCH LANGE NICHT zur semi pro camera.
Die 550D ist schlicht ein Amateur/Einsteigermodell.
Und selbst die 5D2 ist nur eine Semi Pro Kamera. 
Zum Review:



> Die EOS 550D bietet ISO-Einstellungen bis 12.800 und ist damit uneingeschränkt auch bei wenig Licht verwendbar. Einziger Wermutstropfen: Ab einem ISO von 1600 wird das Rauschen sichtbar, bis ISO 3200 sind die Bilder noch uneingeschränkt nutzbar. Ab ISO 6400 werden Artefakte deutlich und das Rauschen nimmt immer weiter zu.


Sorry, aber wenn Du schon den Wermutstropfen abgibst, dann ist der erste Satz völliger Schwachsinn. Dass ich die ISO bis wasweißich hochjagen kann, heißt noch lange nicht, dass das eine AL-taugliche cam ist. AL und Crop passen sowieso nicht zusammen. Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit Pentax k-x ...

Genauso hier:
Low-Light-Photographing (LLP)  Dan's Blog
Sorry, aber Du hast offensichtlich bisher kaum Nachts fotografiert. Ich kann meine Mondbilder auch mit Blende 11 machen und wenn ich 30 sek belichte, sind f2.8 oft schon zu viel des Guten.

Tipp: Spiegelvorauslösung, insbesondere bei billigen Stativen. wirkt wunder.
Gruß


----------



## Ryokage (1. September 2010)

Mal durchgelesen:

Das mit den Adjektiven wurde ja schon angesprochen. Erstens sind sie wertend, zweitens übertreibend (wahnsinnige Auflösung, naja, genauso 1080p Videos -> gut, aber nicht wahnsinnig). Damit vermittelst du dem Leser ein denke ich übertrieben positives Bild das nicht mehr objektiv ist. Statt "wahnsinnig" schreib "hoch", statt "super" besser "gut". 

Was mich fachlich noch stört: Die Mpix bestimmen vieleicht die mögliche Größe des Drucks, die Qualität des Ausdruckes liegt dann eher am Drucker und am Ausgangsmaterial (nen super Ausdruck kann ich auch von Bildern einer 300D machen). Vielleicht anders formulieren, so ist es für mich einfach fachlich nicht richtig.

Ach so, die 60D ist ja am Start, vieleicht mit aufnehmen in die Liste der Kameras die besser sind.

IS; Frage: 4 "Verschlusszeiten" korrigieren? Versteh ich nicht. Eine Blende, das versteh ich, aber was und wieviel sind 4 Verschlusszeiten? (soll keine Kritik sein, ich kenn den Begriff wirklich nicht, vieleicht nicht so gebräuchlich?)

Zu den Bildern, Exif gehören in die Bildunterschrift, genauso, was man mit dem Bild zeigen möchte. Einfach "Bild 1" drunter zu knallen, hilft mal keinem, weil er nicht weiß was gezeigt werden soll. So sehe ich z.B. ein nächtliches verwackeltes unscharfes Bild einer Gasse mit Fahrrädern. Was mir das sagen soll, weiß ich nicht.
Also Bildunterschrift, ruhig 2 oder 3 Sätze, die wichtigsten Exifs (Zeit, Blende, Iso). Im Text auch auf Bilder verweisen. So kommen die Bilder in den Kontext und untermauern deine Aussage.

So, sorry, das klingt alles viel, aber ich denke mal, da ist einfach mehr drin. So wie der Text jetzt ist, ist er nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht gut. Er bildet so wie er ist ein Grundgerüst mit ein paar Baustellen. Auf die solltest du achten, dann kommt da Quali raus.


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (1. September 2010)

Nochmals vielen Dank für diese gut verwertbare Kritik! Wir nehmen alle genannten Punkte in unsere Überarbeitung auf und setzen uns die nächsten Tage hin (ich bin erstmal 4 Tage im nahen Osten, da is nix zu machen)

Die 4 Verschlusszeiten beziehen sich auf die von der Kamera berechneten Optimal-Verschlusszeiten und die vom Nutzer darüber hinaus länger eingestellten Verschlusszeiten, die zu Verwacklungen führen würden. Wobei ich mich da auch vertan hab, da nur die L-Serie 4 Verschlusszeiten korrigiert, die normalen Linsen jedoch "nur" 2...


----------



## pixelflair (1. September 2010)

Stormtrooper500D schrieb:


> Nochmals vielen Dank für diese gut verwertbare Kritik! Wir nehmen alle genannten Punkte in unsere Überarbeitung auf und setzen uns die nächsten Tage hin (ich bin erstmal 4 Tage im nahen Osten, da is nix zu machen)
> 
> Die 4 Verschlusszeiten beziehen sich auf die von der Kamera berechneten Optimal-Verschlusszeiten und die vom Nutzer darüber hinaus länger eingestellten Verschlusszeiten, die zu Verwacklungen führen würden. Wobei ich mich da auch vertan hab, da nur die L-Serie 4 Verschlusszeiten korrigiert, die normalen Linsen jedoch "nur" 2...




Nochmal ich xD

die L-Serie korrigiert wenn 4 Blenden, aber nicht 4 Verschlusszeiten. Es gibt in dem Sinne den Begriff der Verschlusszeit nicht 

außerdem muss ich Air0r echt zustimmen..hast genau dsa getroffen was ich sagen wollte ^^


----------



## Jackhammer (1. September 2010)

pixelflair schrieb:


> Nochmal ich xD
> 
> die L-Serie korrigiert wenn 4 Blenden, aber nicht 4 Verschlusszeiten. Es gibt in dem Sinne den Begriff der Verschlusszeit nicht




ist so nicht ganz richtig, aber da ich gerade schreibfaul bin.....

Verschlusszeit ? Wikipedia


----------



## Air0r (1. September 2010)

Jackhammer schrieb:


> ist so nicht ganz richtig, aber da ich gerade schreibfaul bin.....
> 
> Verschlusszeit ? Wikipedia



Die aktuellen Stabis z.B. im 70-200 L II IS USM bringen effektiv 4 Blenden.
Praktisch: Nehmen wir an, Blende 2.8 bringt dir 1/200s, Du hast 200mm.
Dein Objektiv hat aber nur Blende 11. Also hast Du 1/25s. Mit dem 4 Blenden Stabi hälst Du so ruhig wie 1/200, was bei 200mm die magische Grenze wäre (Vollformat vorrausgesetzt.)

*gähn*


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (17. November 2010)

So, nachdem ich nun endlich - nach längerer Zeit - doch endlich wieder in Deutschland bin, habe ich den Beitrag verändert. Ich hoffe ihr habt weitere Verbesserungsvorschläge, ich würde mich darauf freuen!

So far
DJay


----------

